# I am a screw up, and kinda scared



## justsomeotherguy

I had my interview on Wednesday. It went very well. I completed my medical the same day. It went good. I did the CFAT of course, I was told I did extremely well. Now on to my screw up, and how epic it truly is.

I was handed the previous drug use form. I neglected to include my previous experience with pot. I lied. During my interview I was asked again. I lied. I am 30 and should know better. I smoked pot between the ages of 14 and 17. That part of my life is far behind me. I was afraid that the inclusion of these facts would hurt my chances. Now I am certain that my lack of honesty has been the biggest blunder of my life.

Again I was interviewed on Wednesday. I tried to call my interviewer on Thursday and Friday to come clean and take whats coming to me. He is now off for this next week and the next chance I have to speak to him will be Tuesday after Thanksgiving. I am going to come clean and tell him the truth and lay it out. 

My question of course is, do I have any chance of continuing after I come clean?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I'm not/never have been CFRC staff so I can't give you anything than a wild ass guess on it.  But...kudos for doing the RIGHT thing vice the EASIET thing and coming clean before you continue.


----------



## sappermcfly

I would say it depends but sooner or later you will probably be allowed in.

 Kudos to you for integrity though. 

 Good luck.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Added kudos on doing the right thing, as hard as it was.


----------



## Navy_Pete

I don't have any experience with the recruiting forms, but believe it's probably easily enough to resubmit the form.  I think the simple fact that you were honest about it shows suitable integrity for the CAF.

If it makes you feel better, I put down similar put use during my recruiting about a decade ago and was accepted.  I think if they started rejecting anyone that used pot as a teenager we'd have very few/no recruits coming in.

(and before anyone jumps all over me don't condone anyone in uniform using pot)


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I too think you smoking pot that many years ago is irrelevant to where you are now.  

If I were asked today about runins with the police I probably wouldn't mention that time I was 14 and skateboarding while throwing matches... 

I wish you good luck and hope your selection goes well.


----------



## Mudshuvel

The Military isn't here to discriminate you for your past. There was an applicant with me who smoked pot as recently as a year prior to his application. The Captain informed him, as long as its a year ago, they'll allow his application to proceed. He's been in three years now. Another example is someone who admitted to doing Cocaine, Mushrooms, Marijuana... during his teens a decade prior. They requested he did a blood test to ensure he was clean (which he passed). 

Applying to the military involves you being honest. You were nervous, understandable. You're on the right track to righting that wrong. It takes a man to admit to his shortcomings, takes a bigger one to admit to his wrongs. Tell him the truth now, this is your chance. You were nervous and wasn't thinking. You shouldn't be chastized for it.


----------



## justsomeotherguy

Thank you to everyone for their support and encouragement. I has helped me cement my decision to come clean to my MCC about my attempted subterfuge. 

The postive replys has helped me sleep at night and focus at my tasks at hand rather than the potential doom ahead of me next week. 

It could very well go one of two ways. Either I am allowed to continue with my application with a stern warning to watch myself in the future. Or I may be told that my behaviour is unacceptable to the Canadain Forces and shown the door. Either way I am prepared.

I hope to be Merit Listed, but I will accept my potential exclusion. I will post my results in this thread.

Thank you all again. 

To reflect my commitment I have modified my profile to use my regular email address and alias.

-Chorn


----------



## DAA

When confronted with the question posed by the "Spanish Inquisition", I would tend to think that most applicants would by nature, go into "panic mode" and deny any involvement.  Given the fact that you seem to be willing to go back and admit to your indescrtion is admirable.

I don't think you will be "burned at the stake" for it, just don't let it happen again!


----------



## krimynal

I don't think you are gonna get thrown out the office if you comeback and say that you did made a mistake , a soldier will do mistake , the question is , will he find excuses or will he admit that he did it and move on.....

lots of people would have just let it die ( I'm not saying its a good attitude ) but lots would.  When I got asked the 1st time I joined , I remember forgetting to check the Amphetamines check box , but stating that I did use some in my interview.  They gave me a warning and I had to meet with the captain but I wasn't throw out.  

As long as you are 100% honest with them when you are gonna go back , then I wouldn't worry.  And if ever for some reason they end your application.   You just have to wait the required time to fill it back again !


----------



## steiner0400

Don't worry about it. 

I just turned 21. Smoked pot from about 17 to 20.5 yrs of age. Admitted to doing so on my drug use information form puting "once daily" under usage and total times used as ">1000" the recruiter pulled me into his office right after my CFAT and asked why I stopped using and what reason I had for using... Gave him straight answers.

Recruiter- "Why did you stop using?"
myself- "I started working a 12 hour job in the equipment field and was planning on going out west and since most companies out there require drug screening, quitting was in my best interest. Not to mention I wasn't benefiting from using anymore and It simply hindered my judgement and personal life."

Recruiter- "When did you use? What situations and was it alone or with friends, or-?"
myself- "I started using while in my final year of highschool and since it was party phase of life, it was fitting. After using with friends mostly, I started working at a fast food place doing closing shifts mostly. When I was done, I went home and sparked one to relax and play video games. After moving to where I live now for work I was only using by myself since I had no friends close by... The use became less and less and then I decided to quit due to the lack of time and interest in it."

Recruiter- "well due to the answers youve given me, I'll take you for face value and we'll continue with your application."


Long story short. I only quit about 3 or 4 months before applying for the forces and I'm still on my way to joining.


----------



## Franko

Besides, with the random screenings done on a regular basis, if you do start again.....you'll eventually be caught and dealt with.

Regards


----------



## Robert0288

Kudos to you.  It takes a lot of moral courage to come back and admit you screwed up by your own free will.  Lots of people wouldn't do that.


----------



## justsomeotherguy

Well I promised an update... 

Was in the recruiting office today dropping off some medical forms and changing my trade choices. Apparently you can't be a Combat Engineer if you're colour blind. Cut the RED wire!  :-\

Unfortunately the PO that interviewed me was not present in the office. I was unable to get him on the phone yesterday either. Busy guys in the CFRC. So I cannot yet report on what is happening with me. I just want to come clean and so I can stop worrying and start living.

I know because I have had to change my trade choices that I will be doing an update interview on the phone but I'm not comfortable with this being a phone conversation. Its something that should be said face to face.

-Chorn


----------



## brihard

Good on you for having the integrity to own up to past mistakes that you could have hidden. That speaks very well of your character.

Best of luck to you in the rest of your process.


----------



## Cbbmtt

Personally, I would worry about it. 

Yes you did the honorable thing by coming back and telling the truth. However, you were told there were penalties if you lied during the application process. Do you think you are going to not be punished/delayed or other? I'm thinking you might, but my fingers are crossed for you that all goes well.

Good luck.




			
				steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it.
> 
> I just turned 21. Smoked pot from about 17 to 20.5 yrs of age. Admitted to doing so on my drug use information form puting "once daily" under usage and total times used as ">1000" the recruiter pulled me into his office right after my CFAT and asked why I stopped using and what reason I had for using... Gave him straight answers.
> 
> Recruiter- "Why did you stop using?"
> myself- "I started working a 12 hour job in the equipment field and was planning on going out west and since most companies out there require drug screening, quitting was in my best interest. Not to mention I wasn't benefiting from using anymore and It simply hindered my judgement and personal life."
> 
> Recruiter- "When did you use? What situations and was it alone or with friends, or-?"
> myself- "I started using while in my final year of highschool and since it was party phase of life, it was fitting. After using with friends mostly, I started working at a fast food place doing closing shifts mostly. When I was done, I went home and sparked one to relax and play video games. After moving to where I live now for work I was only using by myself since I had no friends close by... The use became less and less and then I decided to quit due to the lack of time and interest in it."
> 
> Recruiter- "well due to the answers youve given me, I'll take you for face value and we'll continue with your application."
> 
> 
> Long story short. I only quit about 3 or 4 months before applying for the forces and I'm still on my way to joining.



I was told a minimum of 6 months since the last time you smoked marijuana and 3 years for hallucinogenics when joining the forces. You must be an exception.

Since when do you benefit from from using drugs?

Sorry to hijack the post, but you really are making it sound like it's okay to do drugs, it's not a problem as long as you state you don't do them any more.


----------



## Emilio

> I was told a minimum of 6 months since the last time you smoked marijuana and 3 years for hallucinogenics when joining the forces. You must be an exception.
> 
> Since when do you benefit from from using drugs?
> 
> Sorry to hijack the post, but you really are making it sound like it's okay to do drugs, it's not a problem as long as you state you don't do them any more.



I don't think he was saying that it is okay to do drugs, he did mention that marijuana was hindering his judgement and personal life.


----------



## steiner0400

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Personally, I would worry about it.
> 
> Yes you did the honorable thing by coming back and telling the truth. However, you were told there were penalties if you lied during the application process. Do you think you are going to not be punished/delayed or other? I'm thinking you might, but my fingers are crossed for you that all goes well.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> I was told a minimum of 6 months since the last time you smoked marijuana and 3 years for hallucinogenics when joining the forces. You must be an exception.
> 
> Since when do you benefit from from using drugs?
> 
> Sorry to hijack the post, but you really are making it sound like it's okay to do drugs, it's not a problem as long as you state you don't do them any more.



The benefits were as follows:

1 - sleep inducing for desireable bed time.
2 - socializing opportunity since most of my friends - at the time - smoked reefer.
3 - Nerve relaxant / anti anxiety medication.

Though I was never given a card for M.J. consumption I felt as though it was something that I could use to relax and cope with day to day life. All of this thought process was before living on my own and once I moved out of my mothers house, I soon realized that it wasn't a good go-to for any issue. 

I however do believe that smoking pot is a much more suitable remedy for most psychological / physiological ailments such as anxiety, depression, insomnia, body pain, etc. . . Much more so than all (in my honest opinion) manufactured drugs. However, This discussion is now off the main topic and so I must leave it at that. 

If you wish to discuss this any further by opinion, message me, or post on my thread "steiner's story".

Also, to add to the off side discussion. You seem to like puting people down. I understand you're being - essentially - a realist, but in his case, I'm sure he wants to be assured he will be fine, not disposed of due to failure to acknowledge something that happened 10years prior.



			
				Emilio said:
			
		

> I don't think he was saying that it is okay to do drugs, he did mention that marijuana was hindering his judgement and personal life.



Thanks for reading fully and understanding the story.

*EDIT I am now approximately at the 6 month mark post quitting so it shouldn't be much of an issue anymore.


----------



## Ice97

Chorn said:
			
		

> I had my interview on Wednesday. It went very well. I completed my medical the same day. It went good. I did the CFAT of course, I was told I did extremely well. Now on to my screw up, and how epic it truly is.
> 
> I was handed the previous drug use form. I neglected to include my previous experience with pot. I lied. During my interview I was asked again. I lied. I am 30 and should know better. I smoked pot between the ages of 14 and 17. That part of my life is far behind me. I was afraid that the inclusion of these facts would hurt my chances. Now I am certain that my lack of honesty has been the biggest blunder of my life.
> 
> Again I was interviewed on Wednesday. I tried to call my interviewer on Thursday and Friday to come clean and take whats coming to me. He is now off for this next week and the next chance I have to speak to him will be Tuesday after Thanksgiving. I am going to come clean and tell him the truth and lay it out.
> 
> My question of course is, do I have any chance of continuing after I come clean?



I would imagine that there will be a penalty for lying...two times at that.  The Military does not care that you smoked pot when you were a teenager.  What they will care about is that you lied about it as it says something about your credibility.  I hope it goes well for you....but if I was the recruiter and had to chose between 2 guys that used to smoke pot...i'd chose the guy that told me from the start that he used to do it over you.


----------



## justsomeotherguy

Okay, well let me start off by stating some facts. Everyone who says that the military does not care if you have smoked pot in the PAST is right. If you want to be picky in Canada the Act of possessing small quantities of pot is NOT illegal and being high is NOT illegal. The military only cares if you smoke pot NOW or will continue to do so in the FUTURE.  Zero tolerance policy for drug use etc.

I wish I had known how little the military would care about my past use prior to filling out that form. Knowing would have saved me a lot of heartburn. 

I said I was going to come clean and today I did. What exactly was said I don't think I'm supposed to share with anyone. But I can say that tomorrow at 2:30 I have my over the phone update interview. I hope to be Merit Listed shortly afterwards.

How this will effect my position on the Merit List I do not know. Will it haunt me in the future? Possibly, I don't know. I do know that now I don't have to worry about anything being "found" out about me now. I can point at my file and say that is an honest reflection of me.

Coming clean and being honest was worth the risk of having my application terminated. 

-Chron


----------



## Emilio

Chorn said:
			
		

> Okay, well let me start off by stating some facts. Everyone who says that the military does not care if you have smoked pot in the PAST is right. *If you want to be picky in Canada the Act of possessing small quantities of pot is NOT illegal and being high is NOT illegal*. The military only cares if you smoke pot NOW or will continue to do so in the FUTURE.  Zero tolerance policy for drug use etc.
> 
> I wish I had known how little the military would care about my past use prior to filling out that form. Knowing would have saved me a lot of heartburn.
> 
> I said I was going to come clean and today I did. What exactly was said I don't think I'm supposed to share with anyone. But I can say that tomorrow at 2:30 I have my over the phone update interview. I hope to be Merit Listed shortly afterwards.
> 
> How this will effect my position on the Merit List I do not know. Will it haunt me in the future? Possibly, I don't know. I do know that now I don't have to worry about anything being "found" out about me now. I can point at my file and say that is an honest reflection of me.
> 
> Coming clean and being honest was worth the risk of having my application terminated.
> 
> -Chron



Good job on coming clean.

BUT

*possessing marijuana in any amount is illegal*, and I am very sure being high is as well. 

Sometimes municipal or federal police agencies choose not to arrest people with small amounts of marijuana, but it remains a prosecutable offense. 

As it should be.


----------



## justsomeotherguy

After a little research, possession illegal, being high not illegal. Slightly absurd? Yes.

-Chorn


----------



## Ice97

Good on you for coming clean and hopefully the recruiter can see past the initial lies, that you told the truth and move on from there.  You may get asked what you thought you had to gain from lying about it....just be truthful and hold nothing back.  Something you will learn about if you are able to join the CF (or if you do a bit of internet searching) is the Military Ethos (Duty, Loyalty, Integrity and Courage).  Integrity being a big one.  Good Luck tomorrow and keep us posted.


----------



## marinemech

Good Job on coming clean, least you can take a few breaths now, it also show the integrity to have to come clean on something that was bothering you


----------



## justsomeotherguy

Well, I said I would post the outcome of my actions. If anyone has been following some other threads they'll know where I stand. However, I never posted the outcome in this thread.

I was made an offer for Crewman, I accepted. I start BMQ on the 6th of January. I can't wait to get this started. I showed my 3 1/2 year old son a video on youtube of Coyotes and Leopards. I think he is more excited than me.

If there is anything I learned, stand up and admit it, don't ever lie. I should know this, I'm old. I guess every now and again you have to be reminded of the basics.

-Chorn

_edited for spelling, oops_


----------



## ComDvr13

Hey good job Chorn, I'm rootin for ya.

Have fun at BMQ man and good on you for your honest actions.


----------



## runormal

Chorn said:
			
		

> Well, I said I would post the outcome of my actions. If anyone has been following some other threads they'll know where I stand. However, I never posted the outcome in this thread.
> 
> I was made an offer for Crewman, I accepted. I start BMQ on the 6th of January. I can't wait to get this started. I showed my 3 1/2 year old son a video on youtube of Coyotes and Leopards. I think he is more excited than me.
> 
> If there is anything I learned, stand up and admit it, don't ever lie. I should now this, I'm old. I guess every now and again you have to reminded of the basics.
> 
> -Chorn



Congratulations, man. I was so nervous when I down my drug use on the form, I wasn't sure how I was going to explain to her why I got declined. (never happened, but it was always in the back of my mind)


----------



## Bluebulldog

Chorn said:
			
		

> Well, I said I would post the outcome of my actions. If anyone has been following some other threads they'll know where I stand. However, I never posted the outcome in this thread.
> 
> I was made an offer for Crewman, I accepted. I start BMQ on the 6th of January. I can't wait to get this started. I showed my 3 1/2 year old son a video on youtube of Coyotes and Leopards. I think he is more excited than me.
> 
> If there is anything I learned, stand up and admit it, don't ever lie. I should know this, I'm old. I guess every now and again you have to be reminded of the basics.
> 
> -Chorn
> 
> _edited for spelling, oops_
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> You showed integrity. Having the stones to come clean, knowing full well that cannabis use 10 years ago certainly wouldn't come out in any drug test, shows that you have a decent moral compass.
> 
> Good luck at BMQ, then fun starts soon.


----------



## justsomeotherguy

Having a beer with my platoon at the O'Mega Mess, best choice ever 
-Chorn


----------



## Bluebulldog

Chorn said:
			
		

> Having a beer with my platoon at the O'Mega Mess, best choice ever
> -Chorn



Good stuff.

Some things are worth getting wrapped around the axle, most, in hindsight, simply aren't.


----------



## justsomeotherguy

Big day today, passed drill test, have a shiny cap badge.
-Chorn


----------

